
Microsoft’s open-source toolkit for building gadgets - jamesbritt
http://www.gizmag.com/net-gadgeteer-microsoft-toolkit/19437/
======
127001brewer
According to the following, it's not really open-source (and more of a
"gimmick"):

[http://hackaday.com/2011/08/03/microsofts-attempt-at-an-
ardu...](http://hackaday.com/2011/08/03/microsofts-attempt-at-an-arduino-
killer-feels-like-a-gimmick/)

